# The "ugly" one...



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

We're collecting females in preparation for our sorority tank and when I brought this one home, my husband clearly told me that he doesn't like her. LOL. He thinks she's dark and ugly. :roll:

I think she's awfully pretty. 


































and just for giggles, I came across this pic of our recently-deceased male, FLower:









He loved that darn snail.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

your girl has color on her, though! i have a female who's mostly black, with just some red and blue on her fins. :B i also came across an 'ugly' male, who was a dull grey with NO color on him at all. got him home, he darkened up to a dark grey with a blue shine in the light~ <3

so, your girl is FAR from ugly! she's quite cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she looks alot like my Charles/charlotte (baby betta)  she is pretty


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Aww she looks exactly like my Mary Shelly. She's a cutie


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The top picture is adorable! I bet after a week of settling in, she'll brighten up some more, anyhow. 

I'd have her! :lol:

What kind of betta is she?


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

She's a Walmart Betta. LOL. We had picked up a different one over the weekend that seemed a little off, so we were not too surprised when she rolled over dead on Tuesday. This was the replacement (from a new shipment they got on Monday, phew.) She was green in the store, so I expect her to be nice and pretty in the tank with better lighting. 
beyond that, I don't know what she is.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think she is a bi-color, but i don't know that's just me


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

She's beautiful! I love the red in her fins =]


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

She is really cute!

The boy is so cute love that pictures its great with the snail,shrimp and betta


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

It looks like she may have the Ich. Ugh.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does she have salt like specs on her body?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

What a beautiful little fish! I just love the coloring....maybe you should buy all dark females and just stick them in a white-theme or light color-themed tank. That would look spectacular!


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

She's cute 
Wow on the picture of flower with the snail and shrimp riding it!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She looks like my Meagan!! And LOL at the male and his snail


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

yes to the spotty Q and she's lethargic and clamping her fins.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> What a beautiful little fish! I just love the coloring....maybe you should buy all dark females and just stick them in a white-theme or light color-themed tank. That would look spectacular!


I'll have to post pics of the cycling tank that the husband decorated for them. it's based on the barrel- themed decor from pet smart... so mid- browns with bright pops of color and green foliage with a few purple plants. very swank. lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

awww no  A salt bath should help clear that up... 

Oooo tank sounds fancy


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

link please? other than increasing aquarium salt in the bowl... ???


----------



## MachinaSoul (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a fine female. I agree with your taste.

I actually have to get to petco my next paycheck to get a group of females for a sorority tank I want to start.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh. Thankfully, she was already on complete quarantine, so I didn't have to worry about the other girls.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww!! Poor gal.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Latest update:

I finally got her worked up to the 2tsp/1gallon aqua salt/water concentration. She really seemed to be responding well to it. She started swimming all over the place and looked generally better.

This morning, at 5am, I got up for work and saw her lying on the countertop next to her bowl. I thought it was all over!!! She was dried out and not moving at all. But when I went to fill my water bottle she started flopping around! So I plopped her into the bowl, wished her well, and ran out the door to catch my ride. 

I hope she makes it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha.... ohhh females :roll: I've had that happen. You'd be surprised... if they are still a bit moist they can survive! I have NO idea how, but they can. Strange buggers...


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope she pulls through. I have read about jumpers whose fins never rehydrate fully and I'm hoping that doesn't happen. Her red fins are really lovely!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awww she's pretty! She looks a lot like my Paarthurnax! They would make pretty babies >w>


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, he is handsome, Wolfie!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope she makes it, and she is quite pretty!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

awh
shes pretty
i bet she'll brighten up after being in such a good home that your hubby will make her his favorite xD


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I think she is pretty


----------

